

Why Chewing People Out For Mistakes is a Bad Idea - hunterowens
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/why-chewing-people-out-for-mistakes-is-a-bad-idea/

======
miespanolesmalo
Wow. You can't see why a surgeon would get mad at a nurse's sloppiness? What
is wrong with this world?!

Jason, just cowboy up and admit you blew it! I'm sick of this kissy-ass
liberal mentality!!

Heh, I was joking of course. Couldn't help myself.

Let the downvoting begin.

